# 99' SE-L Platinum Gold



## iLLviLLin (Feb 10, 2005)

Sorry for the links but I am new at posting pics and I am using these from my digi cam:

http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y147/iLLviLLin/100_1772_edited.jpg

http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y147/iLLviLLin/100_1766_edited.jpg

Brand new paint job with factory platinum gold color, lowered 1.4 inches on Eibach pro's. Clear corners and halo headlights. Everything inside the engine and exhaust is stock with 132,000 miles. Car is 5-Speed. Adding Greddy SP exhaust next week. Bought car for $2,300 now well worth over that. More pics to come. Thanks for looking


----------



## StevenLK (Jul 15, 2002)

looks clean. and looks well worth like u sed.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

looks good ! what next on the ride?


----------



## iLLviLLin (Feb 10, 2005)

I am adding the exhaust next week. I am looking for a cold air intake such as hotshot or injen but may buy one used and replace the filter. Headers will come soon as well (only hotshot for me). Possible se-r cams and possible pullies. Other than that everything short of turbo (dont have much time and funds now go towards my son and living expense). I most likely wont tint the windows because I like it without the darkness. No white gauges for me because the stock gauges over the speedo and rpm are plat/gold like the body color and I find that unique. If only I could find the same color for the gas and temp. Oh and I am going to buy brembo oem replacements with axxis pads. Either gonna go with gr2's or kyb agx. I have had everything listed in this current post (w/o turbo) with AGX's on a 98' se-r and I loved it. That was with a 2' drop. Now I have a 1.4 and the bounce is present as stock shocks are in place and are 6 years old. Thanks again


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

damn thats cheap as hell!


----------



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

2300, what the hell is wrong with it...


----------



## ASsman (Mar 23, 2005)

I hate you. But love the car, but hate you subsequently.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

Awsome car, and I'm guessing, but you in FL?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Nice and clean.


----------



## nismo1.6 (Feb 9, 2005)

very very nice. i love the se-l's.


----------



## jlee1469 (Dec 4, 2003)

nice looking se-l... seeing that color on your car makes me regret repainting my silver.


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

Congrats! You will love her. I'm pushing 98k miles on mine 99SE-L right now and she is still running with the best of them. Keep us up to date on her.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

Sentrixx said:


> Congrats! You will love her. I'm pushing 98k miles on mine 99SE-L right now and she is still running with the best of them. Keep us up to date on her.


greatest sig EVER!


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

How bout now? Better?


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

SE-L's are the shinzit. I try my best to copy but am a GA16 man in reality. Lookin' good though, I love how the rims and paint job compliment eachother so well. I envy the sunroof, especially with the warm weather right around the corner.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

Sentrixx said:


> How bout now? Better?


I just love the coment on the centerpiece, however you forgot about the tails :crazy:


----------



## iLLviLLin (Feb 10, 2005)

I am seriously debating wether to paint the rims a gunmetal gray to match the centerpiece on the trunk or leave them stock bronze.
Thanks for the comments and yes I am from florida, Orlando to be exact.
Only thing wrong with the car originally was it had a bent hood and cracked front bumper. I bought a replacement bumper from an se-l for $50 and already had the hood from a 98' se-r I had. Easy fix then I got the new paint job cause I wanted it.


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

Damn.. Can't beat that with a bat! BTW I'm in west palm. If there are any meets up there make sure to post it.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

Sentrixx said:


> Damn.. Can't beat that with a bat! BTW I'm in west palm. If there are any meets up there make sure to post it.


good job on the fix!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

xbrandonx said:


> good job on the fix!!! :thumbup:



lol.. much better I think.


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

Im really likin it, how much was the repaint?


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

damn man, thats super clean paint. mines all stains and dull. as soon as i finish school, i will restore the paint. 

several washes,
paint cleaner
scratch and swirl mark remover
clay bar
polish
and as many layers of wax as humanly possible

and then maybe, it will come out looking half as clean as that


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

I really like it. It has a nice, clean look. :thumbup:


----------



## iLLviLLin (Feb 10, 2005)

Paint was at $2000 for full job. I claimed thru my insurance because of vandalism (keying of the car) so it cost me $500. I just bought a new digi cam so possibly this weekend I will have diff. pictures up.


----------

